# Chicken 1 Human 0



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

> A man was killed by a rooster with a blade tied to its leg during an illegal cockfight in southern India, police have said.
> 
> "Satish was hit by the rooster's knife in his groin and started bleeding heavily," the officer said, adding that the man died on the way to hospital.


Chicken chopped the geezers cock off. Nice.

https://www.itv.com/news/2021-02-28/rooster-kills-indian-man-during-banned-cockfight


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well it was a cockfight after all . One cock was the loser .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Well it was a cockfight after all . One cock was the loser .


 :rolling: :rolling: :rolling: :rolling: LOL!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hahaha ! That’s funny TF!!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a picture of the winner . According to forum rules the loser's picture can't be posted .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Well it was a cockfight after all .

Oh ! Man ! That knocked my out!!


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

treefork said:


> Here is a picture of the winner . According to forum rules the loser's picture can't be posted .


Let's 'av it then!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

India has real bad luck with birds, in general.

Like how they keep catching our pigeons and keeping them in jail (yes really!) because these be no ordinary pigeons... they are *spy pigeons**! :rofl: :rolling: :screwy:  *

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-52820119

*Pakistani villager urges India to return 'spy' pigeon*

Indian police said the pigeon had a ring on one of its legs, inscribed with a code that they were trying to decipher.

The Pakistani villager, who claims the arrested pigeon is his, says the code is actually his mobile phone number....


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

That's too funny. :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Sean Khan said:


> India has real bad luck with birds, in general.
> 
> Like how they keep catching our pigeons and keeping them in jail (yes really!) because these be no ordinary pigeons... they are *spy pigeons**! :rofl: :rolling: :screwy:  *
> 
> ...


That all sounds rather (ahem) Birdbrained to me.

I'll see myself out.


----------

